# Your favorite "everyday" collar.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a few new collars for my two goobers.

I would like 2 leather collars and two "others". 

I usually use a martingale with a puppy over 4 months old (Zefra currently wears a martingale I got from Pikoda) and Stark wears a martingale hooked up to his prong (again, the martingale was from Pikoda).

When we are out and about in the city or at a special event or when we go to someone's house, I usually "dress them up a bit" and put on the nice leather collars and leads. I want matching ones for both of them. I am thinking nice thick black leather ones.

Also, I would like to order two other collars, possibly martingales... just not sure.

So... what are your favorite "everyday" collars?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We no longer use everyday collars and now they're all naked unless training or leaving the property. When we did use collars, everyone had a nice leather one with brass hardware and brass ID plate riveted on with their name and our contact information. For going places sometimes we use the leather ones, sometimes fursavers, sometimes martingales, sometimes pinch collars. Depends on the dog, training level and where we're going.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mine are all naked unless I'm training or leave the property to.

I have this one The Ultimate Leash Shop that I use when off property.. I love it, got it at an equine affaire a couple years ago, will get another this year just 'cause'


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chris, mine are naked when home but I live in a highrise apartment building in the middle of the city so they have to wear a collar when we aren't in the house. I loved the fact that when we are at my parents that they run naked!

I have a fursaver for Stark but the one I have is too big (ordered a 25' when I need a 23') and the older one I have is I believe a 21' and is too small for him. I do like the look for the fursaver though.

I think I will go with two really nice leather collars instead.

I usually use my 1" O-ring collar or the rolled collar for outtings but was looking for something different.

Where did you get your leather collars with the name plates? I was looking at the ones from Gun Dog Supply and may order from there if I can't find another place.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're using a martingale or a fur saver there's always the option to combine the two and have a martingale fur saver. How fancy do you want your leather collar, do you want it with bling or just quality?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How much are you looking to spend? If you want something really fancy, both Ella's Lead and California Collar Company make leather collars with customizable bling...

CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO. l Artisan Leather Dog Collars & Accessories - home

Ella's Lead - Home

For everyday wear around the house, my dogs have soft rolled leather collars, which do not damage the coat:

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment

And last but not least, a beautiful and discreet take on the prong collar...

Secret Power


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian's "Everyday" Collar from Ella's Leads.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use martingales with fun fabrics from the cozy critter. The Cozy Critter - Custom Dog Collars


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I browse every now and then on stay.com for collars, but Miya is currently wearing a Ruff Wear hoopie collar in the lotus pattern and has a green flat out leash that attaches to my waist when we go for runs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hunting Gear | Hunting Accessories | Camouflage Clothing | Professional Hunting Equipment | Huntsmart has excellent, economical leather collars. 
Leather

I LOVE this collar. It's a little spendy but the quality is unmatched. And in fact we had it on a Newfie foster when we brought her in to the vet, and the vet was just raving about it! LOL You cannot beat it for sturdy, and it looks really nice.
Double Ply 2" Wide Stitched Leather Dog Collar - D Ring In Front - HuntSmart

We also use Lupine which have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

Layla is naked around the house, but she has a choke collar on when we go out. She was on a Halti for about 6 months in order to train her better for walking, as she was pulling too much and doing the side to side thing when walking.

Since early summer she's been off the Halti and just has the regular collar on her and she's behaving quite well now without the Halti. She now is a lot better on recall and I'm able to let her off lead on trails, as she loves everybody and has no problems with other dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Killian's "Everyday" Collar from Ella's Leads.....


After I saw Killian in this collar from Ella's Lead I bought one for Sinister. His is metallic red.

I also have a black spiked dog collar for him and a prong collar.

I am going to buy her a metallic purple collar from Ella's Lead when she gets bigger.

I also have a pink spiked dog collar for her and a prong collar (not using it) but she is currently wearing her purple puppy collar.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs are naked everyday. When training or showing in obedience, I use a flat leather buckle collar with no attachments. When traveling in the car, I have snap on nylon collars with tags in case of an emergency.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a deep creek on the property so our dogs spend quite a bit of time in it. When they wear collars they wear the "no-stink" collars by Dublin Dog. They are rubber and don't get that nasty odor that nylon and even leather collars will eventually get.

https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly only wears collars when we leave the house and she has a different one depending on what we are doing. But her everyday one for the park or beach is this purple one with silver hearts!









[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Rogz-Scooter-Collar-Medium-Purple/dp/B003Y3BT1E[/ame]


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Despite having an obscene amount of collars, Odin goes naked 99% of the time. Nowadays if we're going out and about he wears a fursaver, but he also has 2 personalized collars (1" martingale from Pikoda, and a 1.5" reg nylon from collar mania). He outgrew his leather nameplate collar from gun supply, which is a shame because it was a nice collar. We're taking the TDI test in a few weeks and if he passes I may get him a "fun" collar.

Shade wears a collar most of the time since she's still a puppy and I figure better safe than sorry, even if she is a velcro dog. I've actually been spending the past few days shopping for a "fancy" new collar for her.

I may be a collar junkie. :crazy:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Naked at home... fursavers or herm sprenger neck-tech black anodized non-martingale.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

My dogs all have EzyDog NeoCollars - Neo Collar - EzyDog .


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> I may be a collar junkie. :crazy:


I definitely am... my dogs have a veritable wardrobe! And the cats, well... each cat has only one collar, but what they lack in quantity they make up for in bling.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For Bianca I use a "Soft Web" collar from White Pine Outfitters for around the house (hers is 3/4" wide). When we go out I switch her to her leather collar from Paco Collars. I am planning to buy a martingale from Around the Hounds, they make really pretty collars.

If you want something really nice, Paco Collars also can make their collars into martingales:
http://pacocollars.com/products/make-me-a-martingale/

Links:

White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars

Around the Hounds, Custom Dog Collars, Elegant Martingale Collar, Designer Buckle Collars and Velvet Dog Leashes


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Leather collar - I use this until the puppy's OB is good, recall is good etc. Otherwise, I can't grab them when needed to. Koda does not listen to me, will not come to me when called, he thinks it's funny when he runs away from me.  So he has his leather collar on most of the time. 
Fursaver - is used when we walk, my fave collar
Prong - Koda is extremely strong willed- way more than Odin, he reminds me of Zeus a lot, prong will be used when needed.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

In the summer, my crew wears water collars from gundogsupply.com, in the winter, they wear either rolled leather or nice embroidered collars from Collarmania/Ellas Lead. Eden and Kastle both have puppy collars on right now. Obviously once Kastle is bigger, he'll have to wear a fursaver and a pinch.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I also use either a gundog type plastic-coated collar for swimming, or the Dublin Dog no-stick type.

Although I really want to get a cool biothane collar instead:
allthingsbiothane.com

I have a biothane leash and slip collar from them which are really nice/soft... They feel like leather except you can get them wet with no problem.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Naked at home... fursavers or herm sprenger neck-tech black anodized non-martingale.


 
*sigh*

The HS black stainless steel isn't anodised. It's colour is achieved as part of the smelting process and is black stainless steel all through the metal.

For the record, any website you see that states "coated" "plated" "coloured" is incorrect, slice a link in half and it's black all the way through.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They run naked at home, but when we go out, we usually slip on the Weaver leather collar with their tags on them:
Weaver Deerskin Leather Dog Collars and Leads - Collars - Collars, Harnesses & Leashes - PetSmart

But I hook the leash to a martingale. If we have an equipment failure, I want the dog to have a collar and tags on her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs are naked as well. For their tags I just use a clip on nylon, I've never replaced the collars as they don't get worn out, the leash is usually attached to another collar. 
I have the silverfoot brand
I have several training collars, but the dogs don't wear them unless they are attached to a leash(crate naked as well)
One of my FB friends just posted a pic of her dogs collar with the tags connected to a floor heat/AC register....lucky she was home to help her dog get it off. Her dog brought it to her dangling off the tags.
When I do replace the tag collars, I'll go with a rolled leather buckle.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> One of my FB friends just posted a pic of her dogs collar with the tags connected to a floor heat/AC register....lucky she was home to help her dog get it off. Her dog brought it to her dangling off the tags.


I don't have floor a/c registers but I don't leave hanging tags on my dog's "at home" collar... I use Boomerang Collartags.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I use Boomerang Collartags.


Me too!

Or the brass riveted on plate.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

FG167 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Or the brass riveted on plate.


I love those Collartags, don't you?

I use them for all my cats too, because they wear breakaway collars and they seem to manage to snag the tags on things a lot, which causes the collars to come off, usually somewhere not easy to find, if I use the hanging type of tags... Otherwise, I just use collars with my phone # embroidered on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs are naked as well. For their tags I just use a clip on nylon, I've never replaced the collars as they don't get worn out, the leash is usually attached to another collar.
> I have the silverfoot brand


Same here. I don't like the big leather collars that look like they should
be on pit bulls. Fairly slim nondescript works fine for us. GSD neck does
not lend itself to a big collar.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think Bianca looks quite nice in her big leather collar:


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Same here. I don't like the big leather collars that look like they should
> be on pit bulls. Fairly slim nondescript works fine for us. GSD neck does
> not lend itself to a big collar.


 
This is an area where personal preference always wins out, there's never a right or wrong choice for looks when you pick what you like, and it also depends what you'd consider too wide. A 2 inch collar would certainly be IMO considered wide against a GSD's neck, but a 1 inch collar which is equally very chunky for a small dog looks just right on a GSD. A common perception which also affects choice is a lot of people think you need a wider collar for it to be stronger. In reality better leather and better stitching makes a collar stronger. Another view is to only use a wider collar as it spreads the load better which is a fair comment, but considering a 4mm gauge chain collar is only on average 8mm wide (1/3 inch), the average slip lead is 10-12mm wide (around 1/2 inch) and they're also very popular choices across all breeds then a wider collar isn't necessarily a must have. The most common size range for a GSD reading a lot of the responses seems to be between 3/4 and 1 inch wide, that's about what I'd have expected too.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I LOVE our leather collars from Cabelas. They come with the engraved plates that lay flat against the collar so no jingling noises and we fit dogs name, address and phone numbers on it. We got the leather collar without the stitching. I plan on getting a few more bc Zeus outgrew his first one and once Kimber gets big enough she will have one as well. But Lexi and Zeus's both have held up perfectly, name plates are still readable without any damage. They wear them everywhere even swimming and the collars have nicely worn in and shaped to the dogs.
Cabela's: Cabela's Identification Collars

Plus at $14.99 you can't beat it the quality is excellent!! Everything all included.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions!

I am such a collar/leash freak, it's unreal.

I probably (no joke) have about 60 collars and about 30 leads of different materials and lengths.

I am always looking for something new and fun. 

I decided on two new fursavers (one for Stark for now and one for Zeffie in the future) and also two matching leather collars with matching leads. They are super nice (and expensive)!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i want 60+ collars lol. how many dogs do you have?

for everyday wear i like the rolled leather collar like this one:














http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Burgundy-Rolled-Leather-Collar/dp/B000HHLYK6/ref=sr_1_9?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1315677311&sr=1-9
i think it looks classy, clean and it doesn't rub the scruff fur.

when we go hiking or camping i have bright colored collars with the name and phone number stitched into it like these (but i use bright bright colors):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4290911&lmdn=Dog+Collars,+Tags+&amp;+Leashes

i have a leather leash for fancy walks, a training leash that's nylon but long and clean and i have a variety of scummy leashes for use while bathing/camping/cleaning...all the dirty stuff lol.

lol. fancy walks-do any of you go on "fancy" walks?? get the dogs all nice and groomed and pretty and walk them around hahaha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used 3/4 inch x 19 for my girls and 1 inch by 21 inch for the boys. 

Let me see, maybe I have a picture with a collar on...

That's a one inch on a young Dubya, doesn't look too large:









This is a 3/4 on a small, skinny six month old Jenna:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

selzer said:


> I used 3/4 inch x 19 for my girls and 1 inch by 21 inch for the boys.
> 
> Let me see, maybe I have a picture with a collar on...
> 
> ...


 
ahhh!!! i want to ug the 6 month old so bad. and the puppies are distracting from the collar lol. i want to get a nice leather one for samson for when he's bigger. but he's still 8months, so i went with the 1inch rolled leather one. but when he's bigger definately a larger one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's six years old now and has not changed much. Still very huggable. Still will lick your entire face including glasses. Still sticks her tongue out whenever I am snapping a picture. LOL!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestions!
> 
> I am such a collar/leash freak, it's unreal.
> 
> ...


i am looking for a nice quality "soft" leather lead. where did you get yours?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> i am looking for a nice quality "soft" leather lead. where did you get yours?


You didn't ask me, but the lead I got from this place is as soft as buttah. 

Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Freestep said:


> You didn't ask me, but the lead I got from this place is as soft as buttah.
> 
> Shop – Dog Sports Equipment


i love the braiding on it too!! thanks! i like the collars there too. i just bought a new rolled leather one..i wish i knew about this place lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

this is what I use for show, the round leather martingale, and scroll down the leather lead. Soft, rolls into a small coil, very nice. 
Black Round Martingale Collar


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

my dogs are naked in the house. when we're out and about they wear their fabric collars from Ella's Leads. Dodger's is a red and black tribal collar and mollys is pink with piggies playing in the mid and is embroidered with the nick name Fatty. (she was morbidly obese when she was younger). Dodger has a nice 2" red and black leather collar for when we're out somewhere nice. I'm working on getting Molly a nice pink and black leather collar. I would love to get them nice leather leads, but I have to wait until January or so.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a simple black nylon rope choke collar that is my "go to" collar. Most of the time if I'm heading out the door, that's the one I throw on her. So easy to slide on, doesn't mess up the fur, and is hardly noticeable against her fur. I use a super-soft 1/2 leather leash with it that Mrs.K got for me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've gotten all my leather leashes at dog shows. They seem to be good quality, at least I've never had an issue with one, none have ever broke or anything except for the time my dad closed one in the car door and drove away like that. It broke at some point and when the ride was over there was half a leash in the car.
They started out somewhat stiff, but they soften quickly just by rolling them around in your hands. If I want them even softer a little bit of leather conditioner works great. 

I have only bought a few of these since they hold up so well, the only time I ever had to replace one was the one that broke in the door, and now I just use it as a training/agility tab.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

thedogman said:


> A great place to buy nice collars and leads is: ProK9Equipment.com. The quality is top of the line. You can even enter the promocode: ILoveProK9 at the checkout for 15% off. I shop there, love the products I've purchased.


 i don't pretend to know much about collars but what's the difference between the $45ish sprenger prong collar on that website and the $23 one here: Sprenger Chrome Plated Prong Collar : DogSport Gear

is there something i am missing?? because i was just about to order that one and now i don't know.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you looking at the 3.9mm/4.0mm collars? That's an awful lot of collar for a GSD, way in excess of what you'd need.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Are you looking at the 3.9mm/4.0mm collars? That's an awful lot of collar for a GSD, way in excess of what you'd need.


i have a prong collar from petsmart but he outgrew it and i wanted to get a nicer one. this one: Herm Sprenger Chrome-Plated German Steel Pinch Collar

but it looks like that same one is $30 more on that other website and i didn't know if there was a difference between them


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, that's the classic ultra style in chrome with a swivel D ring, 22" as standard with the 3.0mm gauge and would be more than enough providing it's the right length, although some here would recommend the 2.25mm with additional links to extend the length. It's the same as the other one but they also had an option for an ultra 3.2mm gauge, 23" as standard. BTW *wink* have you seen the entire range of Sprengers collars *wink wink*, there's several 'nicer' than the chrome but it depends on how much you want to spend *wink*.


----------

